# Wanted: Front Wheel 700c



## dudi (29 Mar 2008)

Hi, looking for a half decent front wheel. 

needs to be hard wearing, as it will be my commuting hack that gets it. 

anything considered as long as it's 700c.

thanks, andy


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Apr 2008)

Sorry, dudi, only just seen this. I'm following Admins advice and getting outside my comfort zone.
I've got a few fronts surplus to requirements - a skinney (15mm) one and a bit wider (20 mm-ish). PM me if you're still needing one.


----------

